# Have paid a deposit on our puppy! So excited!



## Marieclaire (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello,
I found a lovely breeder in Suffolk which is quite a trek but well worth it. I have paid a deposit on an apricot boy. I wanted a girl after having 3 boy children but i prefer the apricot over the black girl so i'm going to be a mum to all boys! Does anyone have any thoughts on boys or girls cockapoos?
I will try and upload a piccy let me know if i was successful, he is the one on the left. We are going to call him Teddy. He is ready to collect on the 28th December.
The only thing that concerns me is what i have read about chewing skirtings and carpet on here


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

congrats, lol the chewing thing is all part of owning a puppy. i have a prefrence for girls over boys, dont think i will ever get a boy. teddy is nice. do you know which one it the photo is yours.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

We have a girl who i slovely, but in january im getting a little boy! coz the breeder told me a girl and boy will get on better then 2 girls. so excited


----------



## Marieclaire (Nov 5, 2010)

He is the apricot boy on the left. We would spay or neuter either so i guess it's down to temperment at the end of the day. I've only hd one chewer before and that was a staffie bitch years ago, other breeds we've had never chewed fingers crossed. I can cope with toys and shoes but not my house! Will update with pics as we get them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi i ve got a boy and he is lovely, some people say dog some say bitch, but he is the most loving, loyal dog ... so much so that we have got another pup this weekend and have got a girl just for th e same reasons as Bethany. We did nt want any chance of alpha male thing . We never had any problem with chewing made surehe had plenty of toys and never left anything in reach. Glad to see you've committed Bethany, must have missed that one , what is he like x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

he's not been born yet, the litter is due at the end of this month, so fingers crossed there will be a little boy for me in there, if not then i shall travel a little further afield but it will still be january time I get one. It's killing me waiting for the phone call, ive already bought a little puppy collar! naughty me x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh how exciting ... what colour are you hoping for ... what a re the mum and dad ??


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Im not sure, ive emailed her several times in my excitement so i dont want to bother her anymore until theyre here lol. I dont mind what colour, any but black as id like one a different colour to Flo, i like the black and tan ones, and i love the red ones, or chocolate, but i'll be happy with any i think. If i havent heard anything by the 25th of this month then ive been told to ring, so fingers crossed in the next week ill be hearing if ive got my little man x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh its so funny thats just what i was like then when i had nt had a reply I was re emailing just incase they had nt got my mail and was apologising for Stalking .. any ideas for names ???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you got any names Marieclaire ?


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a list of about 10 names, but i've got it down too either Doyle or Finnley (Finn) i think ill have to wait until i meet him to see which suits better. also on the list was Sherlock, Harry, Rupert and 'Mr Darcy' lol to be fair any of those may make a re-entry lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

oooh I like Doyle never heard that before


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we have a terrier called doyle who comes into the kennel i work at. lovely dog but mental, never sits still.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Doyle is my personal favorite but knowone else seems to like it in my family or my friends, i also like mr darcy but its a bit of a mouthful to say haha.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol we had a dog at the kennels calld mr fudge lol he was a wee cutie.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

We have an 8 month old boy, Marieclaire, also called Teddy. Yes, he chews a lot of stuff he is cutting teeth at the moment- toothbrushes and hairbrush handles are his favourites, but now has a sqeaky ball and a sqeaky bone that he loves so he doesn't steal as many of our belongings as he did previously. I am afraid it is just par for the course, as they say - but he is worth it for all the pleasure he brings us. He looks lovely.


----------

